# Tool Post Mounted Grinder



## lockstocknbarrel (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everybody, I'm a Toolaholic.
I saw this holder for sale on eBay and decided to build it to suit my Emco Maximat Super 11.
Over the weekend I grabbed a piece of 7075 Aircraft Aluminium (I love machining this stuff) 25mmX12mmX150mm and bored a hole to suit the thread on my Cordless Dremel 800 tool, the thread was 3/4X12tpi, (Check your own Dremel as there are 2 thread sizes 12 & 16 tpi) after machining the thread, I needed to make a spud to rotate the tool holder to round off the end as per the photo below.
This has been a very quick project, and with it being mounted in the QC Tool Holder it is easier than setting up my Tool Post Grinder to do small jobs, it also now gives me the ability to drill any part that is mounted in the chuck or do division drilling on the lathe.
If this has been posted before then sorry for the repost. 
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## bedwards (Jan 5, 2012)

Very elegant looking! I tried my hand at making one. I was really disappointed as it works but even if you cover you lathe, it seems to get grit everywhere.

nice work
Bryan


----------



## llarson (Jan 5, 2012)

That is ONE SLICK IDEA, think it will be copied a lot; I know it will at my place, thanks. That, and a degree wheel on a chuck will make lots of things here go easier.


----------



## reds (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the neat idea.


----------



## ifredaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks a great idea will have a go at making one myself.
                     Ian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought this Craftsman 1/4 hp die grinder in about 1977. I've been waiting for it to die but it just keeps going. 

Lathe is Birmingham 12x36".


----------



## lockstocknbarrel (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice Dutch,
Top job on the machining. 
I have seen several other variations since this post, use what ever you all ready have as the grinder and just adapt to suit your lathe.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 6, 2012)

Beagles & Dutch

Getting a hold of the grinder can be challenging at the best of times. Both are good examples of different ways to do this. Crafty idea,s guys!


----------



## F18Rep (Feb 19, 2012)

Ha, all very pretty - now here's the get-er-done version that has worked so well 10 years ago, that I've been using it ever since and never took time to make it better. I've come to love these little snap rings too. They are simple, cheap and effective. The little diamond disks are an HF special. This is on 3/16ths rod but on bigger stuff, I just walk the post a little and voila a nice snap-ring groove....Bruce


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/1443-Tool-Post-Grinder-on-AXA-QCTP

This I posted a yr ago
cable driven Foredom grinder on a QCTP

Paul


----------



## talkingmonkey (Feb 26, 2012)

One more. mounted on the dovetail spigot of an Atlas 12/36.
The base of the compound was reproduced in aluminum and drill rod used for pins to contact the steel dovetail spigot.  I drilled and tapped the pins for "rescue removal" should they become stuck (paranoia) which they have not done to date.  Porter Cable router run through router speed control.  Also does fluting with any 1/4 shafted mills or router bits in aluminum or brass.


----------



## lockstocknbarrel (Mar 7, 2012)

Great variations to the theme, keep them coming, sooner or later someone will say "I've already got the grinder............."
Regards Beagles.


----------



## Thurston Howell (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Beagles,

Nicely done holder for the grinder, and congratulations on having the 'good taste' to own that Maximat Super 11 - sweet machine. I am the lucky owner of a Maximat V10-P and couldn't be happier (well, perhaps a Super 11 would make me a bit happier!)  But you know how we 'toolaholics' are. 

I did something similar but a bit different insofar as my toolpost grinder - I have one of those Foredom flexible shaft driven tools and it really lends itself to this application. Simply made up a holder to mount on the compound in lieu of the QCTP with the body of the handpiece held in place by two grub screws. The holder was originally made to fit a smaller Atlas I had previously before finding the Maximat, so those are the photos shown here:


----------



## angliatrans (Nov 25, 2012)

A late addition to this thread:

Grinding tool:
http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=&idproduct=206

Toolpost clamp for this grinder:
http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=35&idproduct=283

Rgrds

Martin F. Slater
FL33950


----------

